# Winamp/Streamripper



## hjgr (17. Juni 2004)

HAbe mit Winamp Probleme, den richtigen Streamripper zu kombinieren.
Möchte mit Windows XP Internetradio hören und Musikdateien speichern.
ICh kann den Winamp nicht so bedienen, dass ein Aufnahme Button erscheint.
In Computerbild war das angepriesen worden, doch komme ich nicht klar!


----------

